# Where do you 'boot up'?



## Greg (Jan 26, 2004)

Just a little curious as to where people boot up. It seems most folks get dressed in the parking lot. I tend to carry my gear in and get dressed in the lodge. However, if I'm solo, have a close spot, the weather is nice, and there's no mud in the lot, I'll boot up at the car. What do you do?


----------



## Joshua B (Jan 26, 2004)

For me it depends how crowded the lodge will be. I don't want to fight for a spot and feel crammed in on all sides. Luckily for me, I ski at uncrowded places so I almost always feel comfortable bringing my stuff inside. But last Thursday night I went skiing at Nashoba by myself. There were hardly any available parking spots so I figured the lodge would be over-crowded. I booted up at my car.


----------



## skijay (Jan 26, 2004)

Vehicle.  If I am with people they can choose where they are comfortable to boot up.   I still boot up in the car.


----------



## RJ (Jan 26, 2004)

I used to boot up in the parking lot with my 15 year old rear entry Salomons. Since buying a new pair of X wave 8's, I now carry them to the lodge and boot up there. I always wear old beat-up shoes, so I don't mind leaving them in the lodge since no self respecting thief would want them.


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 26, 2004)

i always  boot up in the lodge there is just more room to spread out and get organizied


----------



## St. Jerry (Jan 26, 2004)

Depends how far I park from the lodge as well as the temperature.


----------



## mrw (Jan 26, 2004)

*booting up*

Locally I boot up in the lodge.
Elsewhere, I boot up in the car a habit I picked up at Stowe.At the end of the day, I ski right to the car, de-boot and go or, drive over to Spruce with the boots on.This trend seems to follow me to all other places I visit as well.


----------



## KBL Ed (Jan 26, 2004)

I boot up at the car, unless it's ridiculously cold out.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 26, 2004)

In the lodge - I don't like to walk around in ski boots any further than necessary.


----------



## teachski (Jan 26, 2004)

I boot up in the lodge!  I have purchased an inexpensive bag which I can put my boots, ski pants, fleece and hat/helmet in to carry to the lodge.  I wear old sneakers.  After I put my ski boots on and the rest of my gear, all that is left is my bag and the sneakers.  

Often the lots are icy, snow covered or muddy. Walking from the lot can sometimes be tough with the boots on.  In some cases the boots get dirty and gritty, it doesn't all come off when you walk over the snow.  I don't want to risk it getting into my bindings.  Besides, it's much more comfortable to put ski pants and boots on in the comfort of the lodge rather than standing in the lot trying to do this.


----------



## pizza (Jan 26, 2004)

always in the car...

i hate going into the zoo people like to call a lodge. if i have to buy a ticket, fine.. but otherwise, there's nothing like going straight from the car to the lift.


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2004)

teachski said:
			
		

> Often the lots are icy, snow covered or muddy. Walking from the lot can sometimes be tough with the boots on.  In some cases the boots get dirty and gritty, it doesn't all come off when you walk over the snow.  I don't want to risk it getting into my bindings.


Anyone ever try those covers that go over you boots? We sell them in our gear store:

http://alpinezone.altrec.com/shop/detail/12090/4/?Alpin4&market=1

Anyone ever use anything like that?


----------



## jimme (Jan 27, 2004)

The car because of my never ending race to beat everyone to the lifts in the morning.   8)  I figure I get at least one more chair ride by booting up at the car.  :wink: Any extra gear and lunches go with me in the backpack.

But there are a few times each season I like to take advantage of the comforts of getting ready in the lodge. Ususally a weekday, or Spring ski day.

Jimme


----------



## jlangdale (Jan 27, 2004)

I usually boot up in the lodge when I'm at a non-local resort like Sugarbush.  Fortunately at the Bush, I'm lucky enough to have a photography counter access where I can hang out and boot up with the other photographers.  Also nice to be able to put my skis and board back near there when inside.

But I answered either because when I snowboard, I actually usually just boot up at home since my snowboard boots are so comfy.


----------



## oldhippie (Jan 27, 2004)

*Lodge*

In the lodge. Just an old habit I guess.  I don't like getting all the sand and grit in my boots either.  I usually pick off hours when there is room in the lodges.

...sides, there's lot's of pretty women in lodge. (whats not to like about that?!)


----------



## teachski (Jan 27, 2004)

> ...sides, there's lot's of pretty women in lodge. (whats not to like about that?!)



No thanks....but there are a lot of great looking guys in many of the lodges too!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 27, 2004)

i never understood booting up in the parking lot.  i can't even imagine doing that.  then again, i've never ski at ski areas that have packed lodges.  or if i am at a mega-resort, i ski it on an off day when lodge traffic isn't as bad.

i think the lodge experience is an awesome part of skiing.  i have many good memories of lodges.  i usually get to ski areas before the lifts open and enjoy a quiet lodge in the early AM...  streching out, eatting a snack, glass of water, bathroom, then getting ski clothes on, and finally booting up is done last.


----------



## oldhippie (Jan 28, 2004)

> No thanks....but there are a lot of great looking guys in many of the lodges too!



I was wondering if I'd get a rise out of any of you ladies.  That's fair!


----------



## skican (Jan 29, 2004)

The Lodge if I am at a local spot. The condo if I am away to say Sugarloaf. We ski Cannon as much as possible. I have a great bag that holds my boots, pants, and other essentials. I just leave the bag in the lodge. Been doing it there for years. No problem.


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Jan 29, 2004)

Mostly in the parking lot, unless the weather is bad. Most places we get to ski are crowded and the lodge just seems like a rat race.7Springs has the north lot and you can boot up just yards from the trail and be skiing with very little walking.


----------



## kfan (Feb 1, 2004)

I like to boot up at the car when the weather permits.  That way you can have your own selection of music playing (with consideration for others) while you lace up.  However, with the weather recently, I've been taking shelter in the lodge.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 2, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> teachski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, now THERE'S a shameless plug!  :wink: 

Lodge.


----------



## IndyJones (Feb 2, 2004)

I boot up at the car.  That way I don't have to go back to it to put my stuff away.


----------



## Starter Jackets Rule! (Feb 12, 2004)

In the lodge!
My feet thank me when I get thoes vices off my feet into somthing soft.
the only time I boot up at my truck is when I am riding the soft boots (snowboard)
Hard boot riding is done in the lodge too.


----------



## CP (Feb 13, 2004)

Depends on where I'm skiing.  In the parking lot at Stowe all through college.  Come to think of it, at the car most of the time if the walk to the lifts isn't too bad.  If I change in a lodge I worry about my bag getting lifted all day long.

The girlfriend's slopeside condo has solved all my problems    The frigid weather this winter has prompted me to start using a hairdryer to get my boots to flex enough to be able to take them off, so the privacy of our living room is welcome (easy access to outlets, beer and the television).


----------



## tirolerpeter (Nov 7, 2004)

*Booting up*

The lodge is the place to do the boots. I normally wear prescription bi-focal glasses (both clear and for sun) so I have to take the time to switch to my contacts anyway and the car is only a good place to remove, not insert them.  I carry a nice bag that has a variety of gear in it so that I can adjust what I wear to the conditions and several different goggles for varying light conditions.  I then leave the bag with those of other skiers.  In decades of skiing I have never had anything stolen from a bag (did I just jinx it?).  I have lost a set of poles to a thief but usually carry a spare set in the car anyway.  My current poles look ancient, so they are not attractive to thieves.


----------



## skimom (Nov 7, 2004)

In the lodge.

I will usually get dressed (well, finish getting dressed) car-side, then carry my gear to the lodge where I swap my slip on shoes for my boots.

At the end of the day, there's nothing like taking off your ski boots and putting on warm comfy shoes.  If I leave them in the car they'd be cold .... plus changing into street shoes in the lodge makes it easy to walk on over to the apres-ski area


----------



## andyzee (Nov 7, 2004)

When it comes to ski areas, call me a gypsy, I pretty much live out of my 4Runner. I found that at the lodge, you never know what the crowd or locker situation will be like, I boot up at the truck. I find that food at the lodge is expensive and usually not all that good, so I bring a cooler with stuff I like. Underneath my ski pants, I wear very lightweight sweats, so it's no problem changing after skiing. To make this change easier, I have ski pants and then after skiing pants, with a zipper all the way down the side, don't have to worry bout mud and this makes changing easier. And for the boots, I have a plastic tray in the back of the truck, so that I don't get mud and dirt in my truck.


----------



## nancie2k (Nov 7, 2004)

i boot up at home, my husband drives, he boots up in the lot while i tighten the boots, take out the skis poles,etc get ready for the lift


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 7, 2004)

nancie2k said:
			
		

> i boot up at home, my husband drives, he boots up in the lot while i tighten the boots, take out the skis poles,etc get ready for the lift


you wear your ski boots during the drive to the ski area??    damn!  might i inquire to the reason behind this?  even the best fitted ski boots with custom foot beds don't compare to the comfort of a nice well worn pair of sneaks (or my preferred method of foot wear on long drives, socks!).  just curious.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Nov 7, 2004)

*Booting up?*

Uphillklimber..you hit the nail on the head: ..."Sweat avoidance is paramount."  It never ceases to amaze me how bundled up so many skiers are.  The worst feeling in the world to me is to hit the slopes soaked with perspiration and then spend the first hour or so trying to warm up!  That is why I did the "kids dress first" drill when they were little.  In fact, regardless of the air temps, I wear ski clothes that can be vented.  My Shell has side and sleeve slits with zippers, and my powder suit zips down the front.  After a serious run from the top (is it worth making any other kind?) I need to vent on the lift line (if there is one) and usually most of the ride up.  If the temps and/or windchill are not less than 15 F. I have to make sure I can keep dry after a run.  If I don't, I risk getting uncomfortably chilled.  I always wear appropriate "wicking type" underwear to facilitate the process.  Despite continuous efforts to stay hydrated during the day, I usually need to drink a liter of water as soon as I stop skiing and while dressing


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm a lodge person. I usually ski mid-week, so I don't have to worry about crowds. I like to sprawl out and get organized, maybe do a little yoga to loosen up. I really like having regular shoes to get back to the car too. Especially after a couple of apres-ski brews  :beer:   Although I must say, one of the perks of skiing in tele boots is that they come with a vibram sole  8)


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 8, 2004)

i have a locker at the home mountain so i boot up in the locker room.  when travelling, play it by ear but usually at car.  havin' to go in to strange surroundings and get oriented takes too much time.  IMHO, car is far better than lodge - just simplifies things.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 8, 2004)

freeheelwilly said:
			
		

> i have a locker at the home mountain so i boot up in the locker room.  when travelling, play it by ear but usually at car.  havin' to go in to strange surroundings and get oriented takes too much time.  IMHO, car is far better than lodge - just simplifies things.



Never thought about it that way, but I have to agree. The strange surroundings part of it has a lot to do with my choice. It's a lot less time consuming preparing at the car.


----------



## freeheelwilly (Nov 8, 2004)

the new lodge/disorienting thing is magnified the larger your group is.  it's bad enough when it's just two of us.  you get 4,5,6 or more people flailing around it's a full on clusterfuck.  i figure it out on the way over by announcing that i'm booting at the car.  those that, for reasons known only to them, prefer to wander around, wasting time in the lodge ("where's julie?"  "i dunno, her and matt said they wanted to get a cup of coffee."  "i thought matt forgot his hat and went to the car to get it"  "he did but he couldn't find steve who has the keys so he's lookin' for him before he springs for a new one."  "i've got an extra hat he can use"  "cool!  i'll go tell him - you guys wait here" "ok.  if we're not here we went to get lift tickets so just wait and we'll be back.  anybody see a bathroom?":roll: ) can meet up with me later.  9/10 times, it's the car for me.


----------



## Talisman (Nov 8, 2004)

My preference is to boot up at the car so I can just ski back at the end of the day.  Most ski lodges are crowded, smelly, things disappear and there are over priced items that tempt me.  

I do have a few exceptions: at Cannon I always boot up if in the Tram base building, Magic has a huge lodge for the minmal number of people skiing there and for similar reasons Pico.  By booting up at the car at many ski areas it opens up great alternative parking.  I think of my Jeep as a mobile ski lodge!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd rather boot up at the lodge so I don't get dirt in my boots from the parking lot.  But if the lot is nice and snowy and I think the lodge will be too busy I'll just boot up at the car.  I really hate trying to get organized in a busy lodge.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 8, 2004)

It depends for me usually the lodge, unless its really warm or I sleep to late and park far from the lodge.


----------



## jimme (Nov 8, 2004)

jimme said:
			
		

> The car because of my never ending race to beat everyone to the lifts in the morning.   8)  I figure I get at least one more chair ride by booting up at the car.*  :wink: Any extra gear and lunches go with me in the backpack.
> 
> But there are a few times each season I like to take advantage of the comforts of getting ready in the lodge. Ususally a weekday, or Spring ski day.
> 
> ...



Late last season I got a camp stool  that works great for booting up. The stool rather than a camp chair makes it extremely easy to boot up at the car. I've always found it to be too cramped getting boots on inside a car or SUV.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2004)

I used to boot up in the parking lot and walk up, but the dirt, mud, and pavement is not good for your boots, so I usually find an isolated part of the lodge (usually second floor), set up "base camp," and head out.


----------



## dmc (Nov 8, 2004)

I boot up at home...
I snowboard.. But even when I tele I put my boots on at home..

I can drive with snowboard and tele boots...


----------



## nancie2k (Nov 8, 2004)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> nancie2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am talking about the 5 minute ride from where we are staying to the parking lot!!!!

if i go alone, i boot up in the parking lot


----------



## skimom (Nov 8, 2004)

freeheelwilly - 

Thats so funny ..... my sides hurt .... exactly the way it is, isn't it ??

So refreshing to go with people who actually WANT to get to the lift before lunch that they are organized and ready to go when you get to the ski area.  One thing that I find really aggrevating is getting all suited up... and then waiting for the rest to mosey along while you begin to sweat..... arrrrrgh!!


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 8, 2004)

Since I tele, it's just as easy to walk in my plastic tele boots from the car and that means less to carry.  I usually put my kneepads on at the car as well.  Then drop off the bag at the lodge, grab my helmet and go.

 -dave-


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 8, 2004)

nancie2k said:
			
		

> i am talking about the 5 minute ride from where we are staying to the parking lot!!!!
> 
> if i go alone, i boot up in the parking lot


ahh, okay that makes sense.  i didn't make the assumption you normally stay a 5 minute drive from the mountain.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 8, 2004)

When at a ski area, travel in comfortable clothing, quick change in the lodge to ski gear and back at the end of the day.

At a condo, walk to trail, shuttle bus, or lift & back in gear, careful to avoid paved or concrete areas when not using cat tracks.

Backcountry activities, travel in comfortable clothing, quick change at the car.


----------



## oneotwoandcounting (Nov 11, 2004)

In the lodge usually by my locker. I have never had boots that were comfortable enough for walking (plus it wears them out). My feet have been severely altered through the years by ski boots. 

My boots are also fairly stiff and it's hard enough to get them on in the lodge. A few years ago I was at Jackson Hole when it was twenty below zero and I tried to boot up outdoors. It took my best friendand me about ten minutes to get my boots on(a pair of Nordica Grand Prixs back than). I will never try that again, give me the comfort of a warm lodge to get me into my boots and put on my boosterstraps.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Nov 11, 2004)

oneotwoandcounting said:
			
		

> ...a pair of Nordica Grand Prixs...



I loved my Nordica Grand Prix boots...I took as good as care of them as I could before I put them down for a new pair of Technica Diablo's.  Hopefully I'll get as much pleasure and use out of them as the GP Boots...


----------



## LordHedgie (Nov 11, 2004)

I'll boot up in the parking lot assuming its close.  It's too much hassle to go into the lodge, get a locker, find a place to boot up, etc.

On the other hand, if I'm at a larger resort where I might have to walk some distance to get to the slope, I'll definately hold off until I get to the lodge.  

I guess it depends on how big (and full) the parking lot is!


----------



## Zand (Nov 15, 2004)

I boot up in lodges that don't overcrowd too much like at Wachusett, Berkshire East, and even Sugarbush. 

At Okemo, if I park at the base lodge, I always do it in the car. I avoid that base lodge and basically the entire base as much as I can. It's a zoo down there.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Nov 15, 2004)

Actually, more often than not, I boot up in the patrol room.

If I'm not "at home" I boot up at the car.  I don;t like to leave things in the lodge, and I just find it slows me down.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 24, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> oneotwoandcounting said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still got my Grand Prix's...though for how much longer, I do not know...

And I gotta admit, I've never had a thread locked on me before...but I guess it was a good topic back in 04

http://weblogs.sqlteam.com/brettk/gallery/image/34.aspx

EDIT: I give up


----------



## Greg (Aug 24, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> And I gotta admit, I've never had a thread locked on me before...but I guess it was a good topic back in 04


It's not a negative, Brettski...just trying to keep discussions together.

Can you size down that pic? It's stretching out the whole page. Aim for 640 pixels wide. Now it sounds like I'm really picking on you, eh? :wink:


----------



## skibum1321 (Aug 24, 2005)

I always go straight from the car and then maybe stop at the lodge to hang out at lunch. Although my lunch usually consists of a couple frozen granola bars.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 24, 2005)

Depends if they have a bag check or not.  If not and I'm wearing decent shoes, I'll boot up in the lot.  To me a bag check is worth the extra 3 or 4 bucks.  I can keep extra turtle firs, socks, fleece if needed.  At the end of the day, I get my bag, move my car to a better spot load up and either go or hit apres ski time.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 24, 2005)

At Whiteface it's the patrollers room. Anywhere else I'll find a place in the lodge. I hate walking in a parking with my boots on. Every step I take I feel I'm putting unnessary wear on them.

Alot of Grand Prixs fans in hear. I had a pair too, Nordica makes a great boot. Skis too.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 24, 2005)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Depends if they have a bag check or not.  If not and I'm wearing decent shoes, I'll boot up in the lot.  To me a bag check is worth the extra 3 or 4 bucks.  I can keep extra turtle firs, socks, fleece if needed.  At the end of the day, I get my bag, move my car to a better spot load up and either go or hit apres ski time.



I've never had any problems leaving my bag/shoes whatever.

That said, I always keep my wallet and car keys with me.  I also use my Ski lock to anchor the bag to a table.

And I single my skis out.


----------



## tirolerpeter (Aug 24, 2005)

*Booting up*

I voted "either" because a lot depends on where I started out from, and what ski area that I am visiting.  Some areas out west simply don't have lodges in the way we are accustomed to here in the east.  Also, if I am staying near the mountain I put on my powder suit at "home" and just jump into my boots right at the car.  Of course, this is also dependent upon how far away from the lifts I am forced to park.  I really don't like hiking in my boots.  In fact, I nearly wore out the toes and heels of my last pair walking long distances on dirt and gravel.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 24, 2005)

*...*

..As I usually have some aspect of alignment _done_ via the boot soles...I'm always at the lodge wayyyyy before it fills up.  I Do have the cat-tracks though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 24, 2005)

In the lot, 100% tailgater right here!

To be honest, one of the qualities I appreciate the most for a ski area to have is ski in, ski out access to the parking lot - Stowe and Smuggs are great for this in the east and A-Basin in the west.

When I'm not up on the slopes, I love a good tailgate scene at a ski mountain...

warm spring skiing day, early afternoon break, kielbasa on the habachi, cold beer in hand = heaven

....probably the deadhead in me


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 25, 2005)

deadheadskier said:
			
		

> Stowe and Smuggs are great for this in the east and A-Basin in the west.
> 
> When I'm not up on the slopes, I love a good tailgate scene at a ski mountain...
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh....A-Basin. The East Wall was open this past season when I was there. What a treat.
http://www.vaildaily.com/article/20050424/RECREATION01/104240027


----------



## JimG. (Aug 25, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> deadheadskier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A-basin rules! My personal favorite in Colorado. Best parking lot tailgating/party scene of any ski area anywhere. Lots of dogs too.


----------



## dmc (Aug 25, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh....A-Basin. The East Wall was open this past season when I was there. What a treat.
> http://www.vaildaily.com/article/20050424/RECREATION01/104240027



North Pole chutes are tough to beat...  
Great hike - a tad scarey in ski boots.. 
Steep stuff into open bowl...


----------



## Rushski (Aug 25, 2005)

In the lodge, as for the many reasons people have stated.  Plus I ski mostly weekdays now (every other Friday off) and lodges are empty.  Surprisingly have never had anything stolen, even notoriously thief-ridden places like Wachusset and WV.

Carrying all that grime on your boots will wreck your anti-friction pads on your bindings as well.  Plus it's nice, especially at the end of the day to throw on some jeans and comfortable shoes to relax a few minutes or catch a beer down the road...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 25, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> A-basin rules! My personal favorite in Colorado. Best parking lot tailgating/party scene of any ski area anywhere. Lots of dogs too.



Now that you mention it I do remember quite a few dogs with the tailgaters. I feel about dogs the way people who don't have kids feel. They're fun to play with as long as they're somebody elses. I figure a dog would be something that would ultimately cost me ski time. Vet, who will watch it, walks, etc. I have enough companionship. Now don't you dog lovers go hatin on me, it's just my opinion.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 25, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> North Pole chutes are tough to beat...
> Great hike - a tad scarey in ski boots..
> Steep stuff into open bowl...





			
				JimG. said:
			
		

> A-basin rules! My personal favorite in Colorado. Best parking lot tailgating/party scene of any ski area anywhere. Lots of dogs too.



Do youse 2 Hunta boyz like Loveland? The vibe there reminds me a lot of A-Basin. I don't like Loveland as well, but I do think it is very underrated.


----------



## dmc (Aug 25, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loveland is a cool place...
Before they put the chair in to the ridge we'd hike it...  Talk about sucking wind..

I'd go back..


----------



## JimG. (Aug 25, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Do youse 2 Hunta boyz like Loveland? The vibe there reminds me a lot of A-Basin. I don't like Loveland as well, but I do think it is very underrated.



I've never skied there; I always look at it as I enter the Eisenhower tunnel, but never stop to ski it. It does remind me of A-basin, and the skiing looks good. I guess I'm just always on the way to somewhere else.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 25, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Loveland is a cool place...
> Before they put the chair in to the ridge we'd hike it...  Talk about sucking wind..
> 
> I'd go back..



You get winded hiking the Continental Divided and it's only 13,000 feet? Man I don't know. People at Hunter use to be tougher. I am disappointed.  :wink:


----------



## dmc (Aug 25, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



13,000 feet and winded...  Not so bad...

Alright I once pucked my guts up climbing a ridge off Route 6...  But i had a couple beers in the ABasin parking lot before I headed up for turns...


----------



## smootharc (Aug 25, 2005)

*Once again, you people disappoint me....*

There's only one place to boot up.....right before climbing into bed the night before a ski day...  :lol: 

Actually, guess it's 90% car....10% lodge.  Old habits....


----------



## Brettski (Aug 25, 2005)

The best place to boot up is in the Slopside Condo...or was that said already


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Aug 25, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Alright I once pucked my guts up climbing a ridge off Route 6...  But i had a couple beers in the ABasin parking lot before I headed up for turns...



Minus the pukin part how good does that sentence sound right about now? I can just picture it there, beautiful sunny day, great snow, beers with friends, people lined up in lawn chairs by snow banks having a great time. Summer can't end soon enough for me. I'm sure all my AZ bros and sises feel the same way.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 25, 2005)

highpeaksdrifter said:
			
		

> Summer can't end soon enough for me.



I've been saying this since summer started...people here at work are sick of hearing it. 

They keep forgetting how really pissed off they get when I show up to work with a huge grin when the forecast calls for snow, or when I don't show up for work at all the next day 8) .


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 25, 2005)

I put my boots on in the lodge about 75% of the time with the other 25% being in my car or in the condo if it is an extended stay.

I got hotronic's installed in my boots at Sugarloaf in January 2004, as I have cronically cold feet. Now I am not as concerned with keeping my boots warm before I put them on as I was before.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2011)

lodge because i like to pee before i ski anyway


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy necrothread!

I always boot up in the lodge, I find it a much more comfortable place to get ready.  I have a nice backpack that holds my boots so it's easy to carry my equipment.  Also I don't like to put my boot soles through that kind of a beating, I don't even like when the base area is blacktop and I have to walk on it in my boots.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 23, 2011)

For me it depends on the ski area.  90% of the time, in the parking lot, but at a place like Plattekill where the lodge is 125 feet from the lot, I'll do it in the lodge.

But what I'm really curious about, is what "word" gmcunni searched for that led him to revive this thread?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 23, 2011)

I prefer the lodge, but will do the lot if needed. A lot of western places don't really have the kind of lodges where you can plop you stuff down for the day.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> A lot of western places don't really have the kind of lodges where you can plop you stuff down for the day.



this really stuck out to me this year, even though i'd been out before. big Pain In The Ass the first day when we weren't ready for it.


----------



## hammer (Mar 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I prefer the lodge, but will do the lot if needed. A lot of western places don't really have the kind of lodges where you can plop you stuff down for the day.


Tell me about it...Crotched has more space in its boot up area than PCMR does...:roll:


----------



## emmaurice2 (Mar 24, 2011)

If I'm settling in somewhere for a full day, then it's just easier to take everything into the lodge and get ready there.  If I'm skiing 4 hours or less, then at the car.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 24, 2011)

In the locker room at home mountain. In the lodge if elsewhere. Very rarely at the car.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 24, 2011)

Good point about the western lodges.  

Abasin has a "lodge" but I can't really remember a lodge at either breck or vail?  There are lots of expensive hotels, restaurants and condos, but I don't recall a true ski lodge.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 24, 2011)

Completely depends on the day and location.  Some of the decision points:

1) Snowboarding at a close-by area where I have a pass:  I just drive there with my boots on.
2) Skiing a few runs where I have a pass:  Boot up at truck.  This has more to do with the end of the day and maximizing time.  If I can ski right to my truck I can avoid stopping back in the lodge to grab my shoes.
3) Full day at a non-local Mtn and/or with other people:  Boot up in the lodge.  Why not?  Everyone else is.

Lately I've been choosing snowboarding over skiing for the simple reason that I can drive in my boots.  When I only have an hour or two to hit the hill this can add a few runs.  Plus I can stop at the store or coffee shop and walk the dog on the way home still without having to change boots


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 24, 2011)

Depends on the weather and location.
In Europe we boot up in the gear room at the hotel, out West the same or at the car.
Back East in the lodge unless it's a warm day.


----------



## Bobt2ski (Mar 24, 2011)

I park and boot up in a more remote area of the parking lot and walk on to the ski trail and then ski to the lodge area.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 24, 2011)

Flying solo at a familiar mountain - parking lot.

Solo at new place - might do lodge to get the feel of surroundings.

with the fam - lodge, regardless of location.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 24, 2011)

Always the lodge. I find it more comfortable, and I always have a couple beers at the bar when I am done skiing, and I like to take my boots off first.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 24, 2011)

lodge.


----------



## tjf67 (Mar 24, 2011)

I boot up at my locker.  When I am at another hill I always go inside.  I like to see people(esp. hot moms) take my time and go through my ritual.  Once I boot up for the day I am out for 7/8 hours.  I like to make sure things are tucked, buckled, and laid out a certain way so I dont have to worry about it out in the cold.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 24, 2011)

Always the lodge.  My boots are a PITA to put on/take off-- gotta be warm and comfy for the process.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 24, 2011)

Always in the Lodge - i got a wheeled boot bag  freaking easy and my boots are heavy and can be a PITA to take off --- i'm into comfort


----------



## hammer (Mar 24, 2011)

Warp Daddy said:


> Always in the Lodge - i got a wheeled boot bag  freaking easy and my boots are heavy and can be a PITA to take off --- i'm into comfort


As much as I like my Transpack the ides of a wheeled bag for an eventual replacement is appealing...how well does that work in the muddy parking lots?


----------



## Geoff (Mar 24, 2011)

My personal valet deals with my ski boot issue.   I find the best approach is to have my valet erect a heated tent in the parking lot.   I drive my car into the tent and boot up sitting in the Lazy Boy recliner while drinking a latte and reading the Wall Street Journal.   I usually opt for soothing classical music.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2011)

Geoff said:


> My personal valet deals with my ski boot issue.   I find the best approach is to have my valet erect a heated tent in the parking lot.   I drive my car into the tent and boot up sitting in the Lazy Boy recliner while drinking a latte and reading the Wall Street Journal.   I usually opt for soothing classical music.



What Geoff said, except that I then have my personal foot masseuse (who in the summer months is a member of the swedish bikini team) massage my feet prior to me booting up! :lol:


----------



## planb420 (Mar 24, 2011)

Personally if I'm going to my local Mountain I boot up at HOME as its only a 3 minute drive and my Burton Hails have articulated cuffs that allow for a greater range of motion in your ankles (i.e. easy to gas/brake)...if I am going anywhere that's a distance from home I will boot up in the parking lot inside my car (I have a Lincoln and the interior is huge).


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 24, 2011)

Lodges were for originally designed for people from NJ.  

It is funny to watch the gapers spend an hour plus "gearing up" and massaging their "equipment". Are you one?:grin:


----------



## john1200c (Mar 24, 2011)

Depends, with kids in the lodge, by myself in the lot.....


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> It is funny to watch the gapers spend an hour plus massaging their "equipment".



I was one, but it got me 3 to 5 for lewd behavior.


----------



## SKidds (Mar 24, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Lodges were for originally designed for people from NJ.
> 
> It is funny to watch the gapers spend an hour plus "gearing up" and massaging their "equipment". Are you one?:grin:



I thought you didn't go into the lodge, ever.  Hmmmm............hard to watch the gapers if you haven't been!


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 24, 2011)

SKidds said:


> I thought you didn't go into the lodge, ever.  Hmmmm............hard to watch the gapers if you haven't been!



Never said that little buddy. I use the facilities but prefer a direct to lift approach. I enjoy listening to the beloved Joey crank his tunes and having several cold ones at the end of the day.


----------



## Nick (Mar 24, 2011)

Almost always in the lodge. I usually just change right there, thermal shirt & all. It's seriously not that much stuff to carry and it's nice being comfortable for that after-ski beer.


----------



## SKidds (Mar 24, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Never said that little buddy.


No, I guess you didn't, Skipper.  But I still gotta know.......you from Jersey or CT?  Good to know you do, in fact, use the lodge.  While you might not have gone in to the lodge to gear up in years, it seems you've sure spent a lot of time watching others do it!


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 24, 2011)

SKidds said:


> No, I guess you didn't, Skipper.  But I still gotta know.......you from Jersey or CT?  Good to know you do, in fact, use the lodge.  While you might not have gone in to the lodge to gear up in years, it seems you've sure spent a lot of time watching others do it!



Neither Hoss.   Everyone gets a little  bored at times. Don't get me started on CT skiers...


----------



## keyser soze (Mar 24, 2011)

Need somewhere to park my arse and pry on and off my boots.  Sitting on the bumper ain't gonna cut it.  Besides, sometimes there are some hotties in the lodge and they're not all covered up.


----------



## keyser soze (Mar 24, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Lodges were for originally designed for people from NJ.
> 
> It is funny to watch the gapers spend an hour plus "gearing up" and massaging their "equipment". Are you one?:grin:



Not sure what this means?  Are you too hardcore to boot up in the lodge?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 24, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Lodges were for originally designed for people from NJ.
> 
> It is funny to watch the gapers spend an hour plus "gearing up" and massaging their "equipment". Are you one?:grin:



I massage my equipment in the car on the way there, oh wait what equipment are we talking about?


----------

